# How can i get rid of lead particles in my house



## It's the painter

Well i have a couple of questions to ask an hopefully some can help.I finished remodeling a home i purchased about a year ago, an in the house the trim and hardwood flooring had lead in them.I tested the dust after I started feeling sick.Now I m a little worried about moving in.I had my ducts cleaned and had the place cleaned, and I m looking into getting some air purifiers for the house.So my question is would the purifiers help catch any of the remaining particles and if yes which would you recommend.RabbitAir or Ionic Breeze.


----------



## Bender

Sounds like mold.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Are you a RRP certified contractor?


----------



## RH

edited from my first post

I reread your post and does this mean you already performed the work and spread lead dust around the house?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

The reason I asked if you are certified, is because all that is covered in the class. Do you have a HEPA vac?


----------



## PatsPainting

Just move in and quit being a sissy. Sheeze

Pat


----------



## It's the painter

I don t think it s mold bender and I m sure i did spread lead dust around the house.I m not certified but I should by September as i found out that lead is a serious toxin for our bodies or at least mine.


----------



## It's the painter

Pats i kept telling myself i was being a wuss and kept at it and after a while of having silver blue lips not being able to sleep and not even being hungry and some twitching in my mouth and fingers that told me something was wrong.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

It's the painter said:


> I don t think it s mold bender and I m sure i did spread lead dust around the house.I m not certified but I should by September as i found out that lead is a serious toxin for our bodies or at least mine.


Test for lead, HEPA vac everything, wash and test for lead again. Obviously the 8 hour class covers a lot more than I can type here.


----------



## It's the painter

Oh yeah by the way it was chronic lead poising


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

It's the painter said:


> Pats i kept telling myself i was being a wuss and kept at it and after a while of having silver blue lips not being able to sleep and not even being hungry and some twitching in my mouth and fingers that told me something was wrong.


Have you been tested? Seen a doc? Lead poisoning is serious and strongly recommend you have yourself tested. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

It's the painter said:


> Oh yeah by the way it was chronic lead poising


You NEED to see a doctor, like NOW.


----------



## It's the painter

I did see the doc ,that s how i found out and i have to go back tomorrow.But as far as the air purifiers would that catch any of the lead particles that are left.


----------



## daArch

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You NEED to see a doctor, like NOW.


or even last week.

BTDT. Don't mess with it. 

If you're elevated over a certain point, there is treatment. If you are not over the threshold, there are steps and avoidance programs that will reduce your levels over time.

If you are an adult and not terminally polluted, you'll be OK. 

Immediate symptoms can be mood swings, crankiness (moi?), fatigue, kidney pains, headaches, etc. I had a metallic taste in my mouth for the longest of times.

DO NOT SUBJECT CHILDREN TO THIS ENVIRONMENT !!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Glad you saw a Doc. Lead poisoning is a serious thing.



It's the painter said:


> .But as far as the air purifiers would that catch any of the lead particles that are left.


Only if they are HEPA. Just get a HEPA vac and go over EVERYTHING. Then a through wash of all surfaces.


----------



## daArch

It's the painter said:


> I did see the doc ,that s how i found out and i have to go back tomorrow.But as far as the air purifiers would that catch any of the lead particles that are left.


If you are elevated, I would NOT take the advice of a bunch of painters, even for all our knowledge. I would seek the advice of air purification professionals.

Seriously, dude. I EMPATHIZE. Don't take no phuking chances on wrong advice.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

I would HEPA vac every surface except possibly ceilings.

I would then use wet wipes twice on every surface using a wet wipe per every 10 to 20 sq ft.

I would then HEPA vac every surface again.

With carpets, you may never get the dust out of them.

HEPA filter for the furnace would also be good.

After all this, I would do dust sampling to seen how good of a cleaning I did.


----------



## aaron61

You might want to consider bringing in a professional(not an RRP Certified Painter),but I would think they would only do what Dean has suggested.The peace of mind might be worth it.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

Looked at the RabbitAir and Breeze. Not sure if it is affordable, but if so ... a Dri-Eaz Hepa 500 would work good. Plus, you can write it off on work and also use it a work.

The problem with air scrubbers is that the lead particles have to be in the air and close to the machine to be captured. 

Proper clean-up requires that you don't stir up lead dust.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## RH

Something else to think of, If you have fiber board duct work the lead dust will never come out and it all should go. I know that's bad news but you owe it to whoever is going to be living there.


----------

